# MVC umsetzen - mein Lösungsansatz



## DataFox (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Javer-Fans 

Ich versuche das MVC-Konzept am Beispiel meines Taschenrechnerprogramms - klar, für einen simplen Taschenrechner macht die strenge Einhaltung von MVC wenig sinn, aber es geht mir um das Prinzip - ich möchte es verstehen.

Mein Versuch, erstmal nur theoretisch skizziert:

```
+++++++++ Model (darzustellende Daten, Geschäftslogik) +++++++++
MathSession


+++++++++ View (GUI-Darstellung & Event Registrierung; Stellt die Daten aus dem Model dar)+++++++++
Frame
	Display
	InputField
	KeyPad
		NumFieldButton (10x)
		+/- Button
		, Button
		/ Button
		* Button
		- Button
		+ Button
		sqrt Button
		% Button
		1/x Button
		= Button
		C Button

+++++++++ Control (Events und Daten verarbeiten; manipuliert die Daten im Model) +++++++++
InputField
KeyPad
	NumFieldButton (10x)
	+/- Button
	, Button
	/ Button
	* Button
	- Button
	+ Button
	sqrt Button
	% Button
	1/x Button
	= Button
	C Button
```

Also im Prinzip habe ich 3 Packages:

- Model
- View
- Control

im View-Package baue ich das GUI auf und registriere die Event-Handler-Klassen an den einzelnen Interaktionselementen wie z.B. Buttons. Dort liegt auch die main-Methode, welche Die Klasse für das Taschenrechner-Fenster instanziiert.

Im Model-Package liegt nur eine einizge Klasse: MathSession. Diese Klasse liefert ein Objekt zurück, welches das aktuelle Rechenergebnis sowie die letzten 1000 Rechenschritte als String speichert.Denn es ist ein mehrzeiliges Display.

Im Control-Package befinden sich mehrere Klassen zur Behandlung der hereinkommenden Events. Wobei es vielleicht logischer ist, nur eine einzige "CalcProcessor"-Klasse zu haben.

Ist hier einer von Euch besonders fit in der Konzipierung von Software nach dem MVC-Muster?

Würde mich sehr über Tipps freuen...leider liefert mein 1300 Seiten dickes Java-Buch nur oberflächliche Infos dazu, wie man hier ran gehen muss.

Danke

Laura


----------



## mafudelaptu (22. Dezember 2007)

Hi Datafox,

hab mal einen Vortrag im Informatikunterricht über das MVC Konzept und die Umsetzung eines GUI's in Java. Dabei haben wir das Java Programm "BlueJ" benutzt. Ich habe das Konzept an 2 Beispielen gezeigt. Vielleicht findest du dort genug Anregungen für dein Projekt 
.

http://arturleinweber.de/schule/informatik/model_view_controller_java.php

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen ;-)


----------



## DataFox (22. Dezember 2007)

Hi mafudelaptu!

das war sehr hilfreich. danke 

Gruß
Laura


----------

